# non me ne accorgerei



## s.london

Ciao a tutti!
la frase dice: Dovesse crollare il mondo *non me ne accorgerei*.
è giusto Il dut s'effrondred le monde,je me n'ai pas remarqué ? potete aiutarmi a correggerla ?
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao S.London,
Leggendo "non me ne accorgerei = je me n'ai pas remarqué", mi sembra che tu abbia bisogno di una ripassatina delle coniugazioni... Ti consiglierei *questo sito *(vai a _"le conditionnel", "la forme pronominale"_, _"l'expression de l'hypothèse et la condition"_, poi guarda un po' tutto il resto), fai un'altra proposta, dopo di che provo nuovamente ad aiutarti.
Dai, coraggio!


----------



## Oikeiosis

Penso che si possa tradurre così, ma eventualmente chiedo venia ai francofoni qui presenti: Je ne m'en remarquerais pas


----------



## matoupaschat

Non confondere "remarquer" con "s'apercevoir"


----------



## s.london

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao S.London,
> Leggendo "non me ne accorgerei = je me n'ai pas remarqué", mi sembra che tu abbia bisogno di una ripassatina delle coniugazioni... Ti consiglierei *questo sito *(vai a _"le conditionnel", "la forme pronominale"_, _"l'expression de l'hypothèse et la condition"_, poi guarda un po' tutto il resto), fai un'altra proposta, dopo di che provo nuovamente ad aiutarti.
> Dai, coraggio!



Purtroppo i miei problemi non sono i verbi ma i pronomi,appena vedo pronomi entro in panico per tutto xD alla fine ho modificato con "Je ne m'en apercevrais pas"
Grazie comunque per il sito


----------



## matoupaschat

s.london said:


> Purtroppo i miei problemi non sono i verbi ma i pronomi (...)


Scusa , ma anche i verbi, credo: "Dovesse crollare il mondo" congiuntivo passato = "Dût le monde s'écrouler" (subjonctif imparfait, senza congiunzione e anteposto alla principale, è più che aulico, molto ma molto meglio qui un semplice "Si le monde devait s'écrouler"). 
Comunque se hai altri problemi, non esitare, ma sempre *una* domanda per thread, mi raccomando.


----------



## s.london

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa , ma anche i verbi, credo: "Dovesse crollare il mondo" congiuntivo passato = "Dût le monde s'écrouler" (subjonctif imparfait, senza congiunzione e anteposto alla principale, è più che aulico, molto ma molto meglio qui un semplice "Si le monde devait s'écrouler").
> Comunque se hai altri problemi, non esitare, ma sempre *una* domanda per thread, mi raccomando.



sisi scusami,avevo modificato anche questo,grazie per l'aiuto


----------

